# XD 9 sub compact or compact?



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

I have pretty much decided that an XD 9mm will be my first gun.

I have only shot the SC. Is there any real difference between the SC and compact models?


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

scashaggy said:


> I have pretty much decided that an XD 9mm will be my first gun.
> 
> I have only shot the SC. Is there any real difference between the SC and compact models?


Sub Compacts are smaller than the Compacts (barrel length and overall size).

I just this morning purchased an XD Compact in the 40 cal.
XD's are excellent guns and you can't go wrong with one of them. MADE IN USA.


----------



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

Being that the SC is a little smaller, it would be a better carry gun. I don't plan to carry mine all that much but I will get the permit. 

Shooting wise, is there any difference?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The only "compact" the XD comes in is the .45 which is the 4" barrel with the shortened grip. If you're getting a 9mm then it's the SC with the 3" barrel and short grip, Service with the 4" barrel and full-size grip, or Tactical with 5" barrel and full-size grip.


----------



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

Is there a difference in shooting between the SC and the service? Or is it a matter of preference?


----------



## joelh (Feb 18, 2010)

I am ytrying to decide the same thing. The extended mag with the sc is causing me to lean that way I don't plan on carrying but would like the option that the sc gives.


----------



## cig (Apr 17, 2009)

scashaggy said:


> Is there a difference in shooting between the SC and the service? Or is it a matter of preference?


I own both. The service seems to hold a little tighter groug at 25 yrds. At 15 yrds. i don't see any differance. I like shooting the sc better for some reason though.


----------

